# Modern Violin Concertos Playlist



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I created a Modern Violin Concertos Playlist based on research of Composers born after 1920. Feel free to suggest more additions of lesser known Composers not in the list here. Enjoy.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a soft spot for Norbert Moret's _En rêve_, which is a very strange concerto. Anne-Sophie Mutter has recorded it! Gubaidulina's two concertos are absolutely essential.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Janspe said:


> I have a soft spot for Norbert Moret's _En rêve_, which is a very strange concerto. Anne-Sophie Mutter has recorded it! Gubaidulina's two concertos are absolutely essential.


Could only find one from Gubaidulina. Added that and Moret.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Great List. Lots of wonderful works. All 4 Schnittke concertos. 

I might suggest the following additions:

Dutilleux: L'arbre des songes
Rochberg: Violin Concerto
Kaija Saariaho: Graal Theatre
Unsuk Chin: Violin Concerto
Arvo Part: Fratres or Tabula Rasa 
Sofia Gubaidulina: Offertorium


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Vasks Violin Concerto "Distant Light" 1997
Thomas Ades Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths" 2005
Gubaildulina Violin Concerto no 2 "in tempus praesens" (2008)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

All suggestions added.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd recommend Magnus Lindberg's Violin Concerto. Maybe also Salonen.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'll probably make Modern Piano Concertos my next playlist. Fun stuff to listen to.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Glass: Violin Concerto No. 2 _"The American Four Seasons"_ (2009)
Adams: _The Dharma at Big Sur_ (2003)
Haas: Violin Concerto (1998) 
Rautavaara: _Fantasia_ (2015)

__
https://soundcloud.com/entertainment-one-classical%2Frautavaara-fantasia-for-violin-and-orchestra


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> Great List. Lots of wonderful works. All 4 Schnittke concertos.
> 
> I might suggest the following additions:
> 
> ...


Both Rochberg and Dutilleux were born before 1920.

For those of us without spotify, can we see the list somewhere?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe you can add Seven by Peter Eotvos and Time Machines by Sebastian Currier. I've listened to those many times.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Born before 1920, but I reommend No.7 by Bacewicz.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Recommended (if it is not in your original list):

Corigliano (1938): Concerto "The Red Violin".


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The current list contains:

Ligeti
Penderecki 1
Penderecki 2
Schnittke 1
Schnittke 2
Schnittke 3
Schnittke 4
John Adams
Dutilleuz Sur le meme accord
Byars
Glass
Rautavaara
Ginistera
Norgard Heele Nacht
Norgard Borderlines
Harrison Suite for Violin, Piano, and small Orchestra
Rihm Gesungene Zeit
Henze 1
Henze 2
Henze 3
Gubaidulina In tempus praesens
Moret En reve
Dutilleux L'arbre des songes
Rochberg
Kaija Saariaho: Graal Theatre
Unsuk Chin
Arvo Part Fratres 
Arvo Part Tabula Rasa
Sofia Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Vasks
Ades Concentric Paths
Lindberg
Salonen

A very nice list (even if some were born a bit before 1920).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Warmly recommended: the violin concerto by Arutiunian (born 1920).


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Somei Satoh (born in 1947).

I find myself returning to this one quite often, it has a soothing quality.

Nice thread, btw


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

A couple of those weren't on Spotify. But I got the most I could find. The playlist is stacked! Onto Modern Piano Concertos.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

My recommendation list of neglected 20th century violin concertos is part of my "Violin concerto Project" website (with an encyclopedia and lots of scores for free):

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/recommendations/


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I've heard two new violin concertos with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra over the past couple of years that I really liked (plus a couple, including Thomas Ades', that I didn't). The two best were the concertos by Mason Bates and by Jaakko Kuusisto.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Mason Bates - Violin Concerto


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The cover story to the January edition of The Strad magazine is about 21st century violin concertos. The Strad is a magazine for string players, and it's difficult to find. My local shop doesn't always have it. The regular features include a short article by a famous violinist's practice diary, a technique section and a masterclass. The last two months has been a masterclass for the Tchaikovsky violin concerto. 

Also this month there is an article about the Emerson Quartet. 

Anyway, the main article this month is about 21st century concertos and some of the players who perform and commission them. 

Pieces mentioned include Chin (2001), Oliver Knussen (2002), Adès (2005), Gubaidulina (2007), Jörg Widmann (2007), James MacMillan (2009), Harrison Birtwistle (2009-10), Luca Francesoni (2013), John Adams (2014), Hillborg (2016), Lindberg (2015). And concertos by Deborah Prichard (Wall of Water 2014), Julian Anderson (In lieblicher Bläue 2014-15) and Jennifer Higdon 

I like this magazine and I often buy it. It's English, expensive and difficult to find here in the colonies.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

neoshredder said:


> A couple of those weren't on Spotify. But I got the most I could find. The playlist is stacked! Onto Modern Piano Concertos.


Glad you successfully completed this project. I like your follow-up idea of a Modern Piano Concerto playlist. Please start a thread for that...I have some recommendations that I'm eager to share.


----------

